# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía >  Llegan a la isla los aerogeneradores de la Central Hidroeólica de El Hierro

## F. Lázaro

http://www.europapress.es/islas-cana...109152903.html

VALVERDE (EL HIERRO), 9 Nov. (EUROPA PRESS) -

   Los primeros componentes del Parque Eólico de la Central Hidroeólica de El Hierro ya están en la isla; llegaron esta noche a bordo del buque Peter Röma, procedentes de Emden, Alemania, desde donde partieron el pasado 27 de Octubre.

   Los elementos que están desembarcando en el Puerto de la Estaca, en Valverde, corresponden a las palas, bujes, generadores, góndolas y equipamientos eléctricos, entre otros elementos, de los cinco Enercon E-70 que conforman el Parque Eólico del proyecto de autoabastecimiento energético de El Hierro.

   Se trata de un total de 70 bultos. Para realizar la operación de descarga, que está prevista en 36 horas, se ha hecho necesario contar con grúas de 100 toneladas y trailers de 40 metros de largo, debido a las grandes dimensiones del material, como es el caso de las aspas, de 35 metros de longitud.

   La mercancía, que tiene un peso total de 761 toneladas y 7.150 m3 de carga, permanecerá en el muelle hasta la próxima semana, cuando está previsto el desplazamiento de la misma hasta su ubicación final, en la Montaña de Afotaza.

   Se trata de un momento de máxima relevancia para la culminación de la obra de construcción de la Central Hidroeólica, ya que el Parque Eólico es uno de los elementos principales del proyecto. "Además, las grandes dimensiones de las máquinas, en confrontación con las limitadas infraestructuras insulares, hacen de la llegada y el posterior transporte por carretera de los aerogeneradores, un momento de máxima expectación en el conjunto de la ejecución", afirmó el presidente de Gorona del Viento, Alpidio Armas.

   Ayer se realizó la segunda prueba de transporte satisfactoria que tiene que ver con el traslado de los voluminosos componentes de los aerogeneradores desde el Puerto hasta Afotaza, en Los Dares, Valverde.

   Gorona del Viento ha tenido que llevar a cabo múltiples acciones encaminadas a configurar el plan logístico que tiene que ver con el transporte de los aerogeneradores, tanto su llegada a El Hierro, como la posterior transferencia desde el Puerto hasta Afotaza.

   En ese sentido, y de forma excepcional, "el despacho de aduanas de esta mercancía se realiza en El Hierro, y no en Tenerife o Gran Canaria como es habitual en el Archipiélago. De otra forma, la mercancía tenía que haber desembarcado en primer lugar en el puerto de una isla capitalina, para luego proceder a un nuevo embarque hacia El Hierro", explicó Armas, al tiempo que quiso agradecer la colaboración de la Autoridad Portuaria de Santa Cruz de Tenerife y los organismos implicados en esta labor.

   Así mismo, habilitar una plataforma de acopio en la Estaca, o realizar modificaciones temporales en las carreteras que han de recorrer las máquinas de grandes dimensiones, son algunas de las tareas que se han llevado a cabo de cara al transporte de los primeros aerogeneradores multimegavatios con los que contará Canarias.

   En los próximos días está prevista la llegada de los restantes elementos del Parque, que tienen que ver con los tramos de fuste o pie de los molinos. Lo harán también a bordo del Peter Röma, un barco de 100 metros de eslora. En esta ocasión, la mercancía partirá desde Portugal rumbo a la isla del Meridiano.

POTENCIA TOTAL DE 11,5 MW

   El Parque Eólico de la Central que entrará en funcionamiento el próximo año, está compuesto por los citados cinco aerogeneradores; cada uno con 2,3 MW de potencia, lo que otorga una potencia total al Parque de 11,5 MW.

   El proyecto energético convertirá a El Hierro en la única isla capaz de autoabastecerse de energía eléctrica a partir de fuentes renovables. Además del Parque Eólico, contará con un sistema hidráulico compuesto por un Depósito Superior y otro Inferior, así como las estaciones de Bombeo y Turbinación, y las Conducciones Forzadas.

   El Parque Eólico es capaz de abastecer la demanda eléctrica de a población. El excedente de energía producida, que no sea consumida directamente por la población, se usará para bombear agua entre el Depósito Inferior y el Superior. En momentos de escasez de viento, la caída de agua entre los dos depósitos generará electricidad a partir de las turbinas.

   De esta forma, se consigue obtener un suministro constante y controlado de electricidad, garantizando en todo momento la estabilidad de la red eléctrica insular.

   El proyecto, con un presupuesto de 64,7 millones de euros, es llevado a cabo por Gorona del Viento El Hierro, S.A., empresa formada por el Cabildo de El Hierro (60%), Endesa (30%) y el Instituto Tecnológico de Canarias (10%).

----------


## REEGE

Os adjunto éste archivo de un proyecto para la Isla de El Hierro...
Fuente:Cabildo del Hierro.
Es muy interesante y espero que os guste...
Saludos!!

----------


## Luján

> Os adjunto éste archivo de un proyecto para la Isla de El Hierro...
> Fuente:Cabildo del Hierro.
> Es muy interesante y espero que os guste...
> Saludos!!


De esto ya se habló largo y tendido en el foro, hacer un año y algo más. Lo que no recuerdo es en qué hilo.

----------

